# Odd spots on rear fins of African cichlids



## ccarterj (Sep 4, 2011)

My African Cichlids have some odd spots on their real bottom fin... I first though it was fungal but after reading, fungal normally presents as cotton like... I'm pretty sure its not Ick because it is in one spot on all of the fish, and does not cover their bodies. All of the fish seem healthy and active. I had been feeding them frozen blood worms, and recently added brine shrimp alternating between each, because some of the smaller fish seemed to have a hard time eating the blood worms. I only noticed the spots today, but looked at pictures from a couple days ago and they were there then too, but those pictures were not clear and I could not compare if they were getting bigger. Any help would be wonderful! Thanks ahead of time, CJ. 


Tank size: 55
Ammonia: 0 ppm
NitrIte: 0 ppm
NitrAte: 0 ppm
PH/GH/KH: PH 8.0
Cycled,yes or no: yes
Number of fish: 7
Acclimation process: set in water for 45 mins
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): spots on rear bottom fin
How often between fish additions: 5 fish about a month ago and 2 more fish about a week ago
Waterchange schedule: newer tank, got fish about a month ago but was out of town, going to do it every 2 weeks 33% levels are pre-water change
Tank temp: 77 F

Photos below:


----------



## ccarterj (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, after a couple hours of research, I found that these spots are probably egg spots and are perfectly normal... Can anyone verify that my findings are correct?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes they are egg spots. The probable function of these is to deflect egg eaters when eggs are being laid. You say you have zero Nitrates. This is not normal in a functioning fish tank, check your measurements. Nitrates slowly accumulate until removed by water changes or denitrification.


----------



## ccarterj (Sep 4, 2011)

I also thought it was odd... I recently put 2 plants in it and do have a decent amount of alge growing... I am not sure if that has an effect, but I actually double checked it... I am also thinking about taking a sample up to my local fish store to make sure my kit is reading accurately. The tank has also only been set up for about 3 months with fish in it for about a month and a 1/2 besides 1 tetra that was in it from the end of week 1... Sadly I believe that the Cichlids ate/killed him.


----------

